# Suche MTB Verein in Bonn/Königswinter



## mahaju (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche ein MTB Team, am Liebsten in Königswinter, doch könnte ich auch nach Bad Honnef Bonn Beuel Sankt Augustin usw. Fahren. Schön wäre es, wenn Sog das Team regelmäßig zum Tainieren Trifft.
Zu mir: Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, und wohne in Heisterbacherrott.

Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten.

LG
Maurice


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2008)

Na, das hier dürfte doch was für dich sein: Die 7Hiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahaju (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
danke für deine Schnelle Antwort. Ich habe denen mal ins Gästebuch geschrieben. Mal schauen, ob sie Antworten.

Kennt sonst noch wer welche?

LG
Maurice


----------

